

Ind.ie Manifesto - labianchin
https://ind.ie/manifesto/

======
labianchin
I've already saw people suggesting Syncthing (now Ind.ie Pulse) as an
alternative to Dropbox and BitTorrent Sync. Does anybody has more experience
with it? I mean how mature it is and what are the pros/cons of it?

